# Engine looking for B11/12 home



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2411544740&category=33615

Snap it up with buy it now and you will be getting a deal.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Auto and blown turbo at 50,000 miles?!? Doesn't seem worth it. Me thinks someone never changed the oil or let the car overheat.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

not only that the harness was cut and the ecu doesn't come with it, i have just spent like 5mths helpping my friend track down a jspec t2 harness and ecu for his rx7


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Auto and blown turbo at 50,000 miles?!? Doesn't seem worth it. Me thinks someone never changed the oil or let the car overheat.


 Let me say something on this subject, I happen to know the guy and have seen this engine before and it's well and worth the measely $450 he's asking for it. And even though the turbo is blown and it's auto, I'd rather have an engine that has an auto gearbox and a blown turbo then having a manual car with a turbo that appears to be not blown, but have the chance of blowing as soon as you crank it up. A manual engine can be dogged way worse than an auto. All my engines except one came in auto form and guess which one blew both the turbo and some pistons? All I'm really trying to say is, you're not going to get a deal like "Myetball" everyday with ecu, axles, etc for $200, but keep in mind these are two different engines as well. It's a turbo motor where as the block and head alone is worth about $700, so $450 with no ecu, harness, etc is still an excellent deal. And always keep in mind that you have to start somewhere and I paid more than that for one of my engines with bad turbo. If you really knew what the stuff is worth, you all would jump all over it!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

oh i know it's worth some thing but a 318 dollar altinernator quickly leaves 3 cents in yourbank trust me


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Not trying to slam anyone here but it's pretty obvious there are only a few people on this forum that can afford to fork out a few hundred bucks at a time...I'm not one of them.

I know there are alot of guys looking to upgrade from their E16's so I post these things in the hopes someone will be in the right place financially to get a deal.

I've said it before, you can't expect to buy a used engine and just drop it in, hook it up, and be on your way. Buying the engine is just the first step. However, if you never take that first step you aren't going to get anywhere.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

if i buy a used ga16i i can drop it in hook it up and be on my way


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> if i buy a used ga16i i can drop it in hook it up and be on my way


 Yes and keep some $$'s in your pocket. Stay out of the high peformance you ring if you're not prepared to sacrifice money and time. Heartaches will come, but the experience you gain as well as the performance will overshadow the negatives in an instant. If you make up your mind to want big upgrades like powerful motors with turbochargers and big injectors, don't look back the way you came seeking relief because you're not going to find it. Stay Aspirated and stay safe. I don't have a crap load of money to spend on performance stuff anymore because of the way the economy is, but because of the things I purchased in the past and the way I balance my money, I have more than enough on tap and try and share with any of you that's looking for a big bargain. Money i make fixing other people's cars I use on my hobby (sometimes), all other monies go towards family life and everyday living, so I can conclude that my family and I are very content with the way I move the money around. Guys, Myetball/myself will do our best to help you all the best way we can by either finding good deals on ebay or just offering performance parts or just good advice, but if you are not prepared to do some investment, how do you expect to achieve your goals? Us B12 guys got it made in the shade and some are not taking advantage of it. We do have options that will put us past our more modern and/or up to date and younger B13, B14, B15 brethren and we can actually do these wicked swap for a fraction of what they pay, but nothing happens until we make the first move and that's investing. I would love for you guys to experience the pleasure of being able to make Z06 vettes, big boost supras, RX-7's and the rest of the wanna be fast world chase behind our little box cars (with no success of catching up) like me. Your choice guys; stay small or go for the gusto. I mean $4k for a complete swap in a B12 with 220whp on tap as opposed to what the rest of the sentra and 200sx world gets for around $6500 with the same or less power and reliability, you do the math!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

man their is no doubt that i want to do it but i don't have the stuff to do it i don't have a garage and engine/ tranny hoist. my friend does but it is like a hour drive to get to his house just to work on my car it's not worth it at this point, if i get the job i applied for that has a base salary of 45000 and i get to live at home for a few years i'll have a nice house with a garage then i'll buy a 2 post hoist and be laughing because people will pay me to use it


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

or do like me !!! post the stand next to your bed !! lol  and work all night !!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

HAHA!!, crazy...looks like a great deal myet, maybe you should put it in the classifids or something..

btw, what woudl win? a modified CRX with one of those acura 1.8 liters or a b12 with SR20DET?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

If speed is your need, get a car designed for it. Other wise it may not be cheaper to keeper.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I think Webfoot hasn't realized the point of all this craziness yet. Give him time.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, ok yoda


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

No disrespect intended but we are talking about 15 year old 1.6L motors. To "go for the gusto" means V8. I just don't see the Sentra pulling a boat or trailer cross country. But if there's a will...... Hey, I think I might be getting it!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

you are learning very well grashhopa!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *No disrespect intended but we are talking about 15 year old 1.6L motors. To "go for the gusto" means V8. I just don't see the Sentra pulling a boat or trailer cross country. But if there's a will...... Hey, I think I might be getting it!! *


Missing the point this one is. Elusive for him is wisdom.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I don't care if my sentra put out 600whp, i would never use it liek the V8's such as pulling boats or trailers, but I will pull a viper if I had the chance.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> btw, what woudl win? a modified CRX with one of those acura 1.8 liters or a b12 with SR20DET?


oh god.......a better comparison might be a b12 se hatch with a naturally aspirated ca18de vs a stock 1991 integra ls. a close one indeed
oh and its actually a "honda 1.8" 
(sorry but i couldnt leave that one alone guys, i am STILL a honda guy.....SOMETIMES!)


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> btw, what woudl win? a modified CRX with one of those acura 1.8 liters or a b12 with SR20DET?


oh god.......a better comparison might be a b12 se hatch with a naturally aspirated ca18de vs a stock 1991 integra ls. a close one indeed
oh and its actually a "honda 1.8" 
(sorry but i couldnt leave that one alone guys, i am STILL a honda guy.....SOMETIMES!)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> oh god.......a better comparison might be a b12 se hatch with a naturally aspirated ca18de vs a stock 1991 integra ls. a close one indeed


 That's a slaughter as well (Done this too many times). The civic SI or the GSR is a good race that will boil down to the drivers. Technically the B series should win in terms of power, but I think the torque and gearing of the CA18DE surpases them both on the highway. I've raced the Si's when they first came out with their b16's and I was very surprised at how easy I was able to walk away from the past 110mph.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

first of all, myetbal, that was hilarious

second of all, how do you guys do quotes?

third of all, is it seriously possible to get 600 whp out of a CA18DET? what small fortune would that take?


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *That's a slaughter as well (Done this too many times). The civic SI or the GSR is a good race that will boil down to the drivers. Technically the B series should win in terms of power, but I think the torque and gearing of the CA18DE surpases them both on the highway. I've raced the Si's when they first came out with their b16's and I was very surprised at how easy I was able to walk away from the past 110mph. *


 damn you think itd kill the ls motor integra that easy huh? wow, 
i dunno tho, the ls motor is pretty torquey for a 1.8. and i think the integra coupes about as light as my sentra se. maybe slightly heavier. damn if i had the gear ratios i could work this out perfect. i hope your right tho boost, cuz if so then i am in for very very pleasant surprise with my project. sounds like im underestimating it. (heheh damn ethnocentric honda guys!!!!)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> damn you think itd kill the ls motor integra that easy huh?


 I can only hope that some of you get the surprises and have the fun I have waxing all of the honda/acura line, our own SR20 powered, GA16 powered and the majority of any and all other 4 cylinders including the infamous WRX. The CA18 series is nissan's best kept secret and I'm glad as hell I am able to give it some truthful exposure of it's power and wicked flexibilty. No block guards and lash killer kits needed here, just plain 'ol hit it and go.


> second of all, how do you guys do quotes?


 Hit reply, go to the sentence or paragraph you want quote, left click and drag the cursor across the areas you want to quote, right click, hit copy, make sure the cursor is where you want it in your reply, hit quote, a box will appear in the upper left-hand corner, right click and hit paste, then hit okay and your quote should be where it needs to be if you had placed your cursor in the right spot in your reply!


> third of all, is it seriously possible to get 600 whp out of a CA18DET?


 In Japan they have some doing over 700whp!


> what small fortune would that take?


 Under 7 grand...........


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

are you friggin serious?!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The best kept secret around! Under 7 grand is for mainly parts, labor is another issue (priceless).


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> No block guards and lash killer kits needed here, just plain 'ol hit it and go


ok, i just fell in love.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

whats a block guard and lash killer?


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

a block gaurd(referance to honda) is somethng you use to fill up the "gap" inbetween the cyclinder sleeves and boresalso called "open deck design". all hondas except the h series motors are open as oposed to closed, thus in turbo charged aplications, you need to fill it up to prevent the sleeves from flucuating under boost pressure. (laymen terms here)

seeing how the ca18de was a turbo motor from the start, this doesnt surprise me, but damn this NA varient of mine will definatly be a killer. the bottom end must be incredable!(by honda standards)
im wondering how much n2o someone has run on one of these NA bad boys....perhaps ill ask the pulsar ppl as well

im curious...how much can a NA ca18de handle boost wise, if left stock internally. whats the absolute limits?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> im curious...how much can a NA ca18de handle boost wise, if left stock internally. whats the absolute limits?


 About 22psi! But I've done as much as 25psi without the headgasket letting go! [email protected] as an everyday setting and the engine laughed at me, so go figure. Fuel management is the key here though, so I wouldn't be relying upon a JWT ECU to perform such stunts on this motor. AND BTW, it is internally stock !


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

damn thats hefty, so looks like a hundred shot isnt out of the question? im going to be thinking about the venom2000 or zex kits. weres the CA18de nitrous guys?

ok with strenghts, theres always weaknesses. what are they for the NA ca18de?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Make sure your bearings are up to par and that you have good oil pressure. One of the major weaknesses that I heard people complain about is the headgasket, but I have yet to lose one due to weakness. Please change the headbolts $56 because they do stretch and you will blow the headgasket.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, i wish i knew what he was talking about... 


-post whore


----------

